

Hyundai now offers an Android car, even for current owners - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2926498/android/hyundai-now-offers-an-android-car-even-for-current-owners.html

======
stevep2007
Android Auto, a product that up until now was only talked about by industry
insiders and journalists, just shipped this week.

Well, it didn't really ship, because it is being released as a software update
to the 2015 Hyundai Sonata that existing owners can download. It will also be
factory-installed on new models. Android Auto is an attempt to incorporate the
convenience and safety of pairing a smartphone to a car without the
distraction. It also points out that the car has become a software-driven
mobile device, not unlike computers and smartphones.

